# Black Arowana



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know what the market price for a small black arowana is? I always see 10" + for sale, ranging from $125-250. What about for a small fry? If that's even available to get your hands on.

recently my silver arowana.. disappeared from his 75gallon grow-out tank.. i assume he hopped out somehow and the dog got to him.. or something. Considering a black/blue (same thing) arowana substitute.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

My lfs had baby blacks a while ago for $20 each. However they were just labeled as "arowana" so thats not a good price to go by. If they had known they were rare blacks, you can bet the price would have been jacked up. Baby blacks are pretty rare and would be quite a bit more expensive. If you always see blacks for sale, chances are they are not real black arowanas. Many stores try to sell "blackish" or grey silvers as black arowanas, when in fact they are your common, everyday silver aros.
Keep in mind that arowana "fry" are very hard to care for. If they have a visisble yolk sac (which the baby blacks at my lfs had) then they are very delicate and you may have trouble keeping them alive.


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, SK said it all. I've never seen Black Arowanas around here, except for a couple of times and my special fish store, and they were good sized and like $130...

I'd say go with another Silver Aro.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I've never seen tiny blacks for sale.. IMO baby silvers with sacks aren't too hard to care for as longa s you get the eating. I have recently seen wholesale type blacks go down from 200+ to 125 for so. A decent sizes 6-12" would be a good buy at 125 imo.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The only time i've ever seen a true black aro, was a few years back- already at the 2 foot mark. They had it labeled as a "blue arowana" priced at 65$. Of course, they were likely trying to get it out of the store to begin with.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

They were more readily available back a few years ago.. at least seen more in the hobby than they are now. They may have just been trying to move it or didn't know what it was too.


----------

